# LFS shots



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Taken this past Saturday. All plant safe of course.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Great Shots!!!!

jB


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Concur! I can't believe those were taken at the lfs!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Just awesome =D>


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks.  Yup, I shoot in LFS since there's a greater variety to shoot there and I get bored from shooting my own fish.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice! You must have a great LFS.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 30, 2006)

Those are some fantastic shots!


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks Jan and Dusty. It's a decent store normally; what's great is that I can order stuff from their wholesale list.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Amazing shots Eric, as always!


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks, Dennis. Been really busy around here and haven't had much time to shoot, so being able to do so has been enjoyable.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi Eric,

Really super shots.
Are you using off-camera flash?

Regards

Stan


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks, Stan.

Yup, one flash placed right on top of the tank. These tanks have plastic covers on top of them. The front half of the covers were replaced with glass ones and the flash sat on top pointing down.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 30, 2006)

Have you ever thought about going professional? You've definitely got the talent!


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks.  I'd love to one of these days, but haven't really thought about dropping everything and head in that route. For now, I just shoot for the fun of it and will occassionally shoot events for hire, but not much else. 

I wouldn't even know where to start to be honest. If someone was to come up to me and commission me to shoot something, that would be a lot easier.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi Eric,

Thanks for the info, always wondered about shooting tiny fish let alone at the lfs.

Well to start up, you need to do a portfolio of your work. 
Select the best, create a website, do a write up of yourself. [or get yourself a manager/agent to do all that! Your wife might be up to the task!]
A namecard with your details and webbie address.
Later colourful postcards of your work etc. [1001 ways here]
I'm sure some expert on _shameless_ self promotion here can add!

Regards

Stan


----------

